# Smart car won't start! Any ideas



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In SW France, Smart car been all over the place, got back to the site this afternoon, went to move it, nothing!!

Plenty of battery power
No immobiliser warning light
Tried locking and unlocking
Tried moving into and out of gear

I can hear the starter relay clicking (just once, not machine gunning!) 

Really glad it happened here on site and not when we were miles and miles away.

Anyone had a similar issue??

Luckily I took out breakdown cover before leaving home and someone is coming to look at it in the morning, I just thought I would see if anyone has had a similar problem and could offer some advice (other than DONT let a French garage have it!!) if it cannot be fixed then it's going onto the trailer and can be looked at back home) 

I am hoping it's something daft like a loose/broken wire. (Ever the optimist me :roll: )

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

Commiserations!

I know nothing about Smart Cars, but it sounds like the problem that was common in days of yore when the starter motor pinion got jammed. You heard a single click, but absolutely nothing else.

The remedy was either to belt it with a big hammer or rock the car back and forward in top gear. _(I always favoured the latter, but the garage man often preferred the macho approach!  )_

I doubt if it is that simple on a very modern car, but just a thought.

Enjoy your holiday, even if you have to tow a dead toad!

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Many of the starting and gear selection issues on Smarts are due to a faulty brake light switch.
The switch is prone to wear and if it has suffered then the car cannot be started and gears will not be selected correctly.
Fortunately, I have now got rid of my Smart as it started to become unreliable and even more expensive.
Gerry


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Andy
Sorry to hear of your problem
I, being old and grey, remember the days of sticking starter motors that Dave mentions. I would certainly try rocking it in gear. It needs quite a hard rock so that the engine turns slightly. DO NOT HAVE THE IGNITION ON.
Andy's fault sounds tricky to diagnose so I hope, am sure, the garage is good.
All the best
p-c


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds to me like a nearly flat battery or bad connection. You don't need much battery power for the dashboard lights to come on 

John


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Club*

Get into the Smart Car Club website, or one of the other enthusiast websites. I used them when buying my Smart. Informative.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The sticking starter motor might be the problem - rocking in top may do that as will using a spanner on the square end of the shaft where it finishes (from memory), it may require a nudge to move it....

If the starter solenoid is clicking once, are the lights going out at that point? If so a dead battery may be the problem since it sounds like with the solenoid closed there is not enough power in the battery to turn the engine over....... if that is the case the lights on the dashboard would probably go out due to a lack of current .....

You could try a jump start to get it going and then investigate why it has happened..... a common cause is leaving a courtesy light on accidentally inside for 24 hours or so...... from personal experience....  

Hope you can get it sorted - such things are very frustrating......

Dave


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

The jammed starter motor problems were on the the old inertia type starter motor, the modern car has a pre- engaged bendix and doesn't suffer from being jammed unless the ring gear is really chewed up, but you would know that by the horrible noise it would make on every start up,
If it's the semi automatic check out the gearbox inhibitor switch they are prone to failure, also the starter motor itself could well be the issue,


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have a smart car but my Astra has give me the same single click and no starting when I have returned from 2 months abroad with the MH. A spare battery and a set of jump leads soon got it running, then no problems. Did you maybe leave a light on and discharge the battery a bit. I understand it's due to pre-engaged starter motors. Hope you get it running again cheaply.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, no internet. 

Thanks for the advice BUT as I said battery fine and it was a "faint" click like a relay NOT the old "starter motor stuck" solid clunk of years ago!! 

The breakdown garage attended to give "roadside assistance" what a waste of time, he connected up a jump start battery ( even though my battery was fine) and tried to start it, and it didn't of course. Then moved gear selector around (which I told the breakdown operator I had already done when I rang them) he then shrugged his shoulders said "Kaput" and winched it onto my trailer without even looking under the engine cover. I will be taking it up with the insurance company on my return!! 

I rang to complain and was told "that's what happens in France, we get you taken to a nearby garage to get it looked at" I am pretty certain that the paperwork I have states I should get 1 hours worth of roadside assistance and if THAT doesn't work I THEN get taken to a garage. 

I will be checking the wording VERY carefully once I get home.

Gerry

Thanks for the heads up on the brake light switch!
I am now off to try that just in case it's that simple. Having had a think about the issue I reckon it's going to be something really daft like that. As it's a robotised manual it's going to have all sorts of sensors to prevent it starting in gear etc!! Fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I DONT BELIEEEEVE IT,!

Returned to Smartie, turn ignition on, pushed foot brake and brake lights came on. Humph not that then!

Locked and unlocked car, foot on brake, turned key............. 


Yep you guessed it :roll: 

Turned engine off, turned key, it started again and again and again and again !!!

My next task when I get to the next campsite is to see if it can be push started just in case I have the same problem again!!

Thanks everyone for your kind words and advice. At least I now know it's NOT a duff starter motor or battery !!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sunday................................. day of rest.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad you got it going again, but I was wondering if your middle name was Barry. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

.?.?...?.???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> .?.?...?.???


Barryd - our resident wrecker! :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a bit cruel!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Rumour has it that Barry is now lurking around the Dune of Pyla so you may be safe...... the Dune of Pyla used to be the largest sand dune in Europe........

until Barry got there......

it will probably fall flat tomorrow.....

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I am still right alongside said enormous dune!!

Best I move on first thing then, St jean De Luz beckons and don't want to end up 100 metres down on the beach here ( even though it is a very pleasant beach, hell of a climb back up though 8O )

Andy


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Andy

Sorry about the slow response - I did try earlier but my subscription had expired and I got rushed off to do something by the boss.

Good to hear that it's firing up now but it may do it again.

You don't mention the age of your Smart car but if it's the earlier model with almond shaped headlights and 600cc engine, there's a group of relays and fuses under the carpet at the rear of the passenger seat (assuming rhd).

These can become erratic if they get damp and the foam sound deadening under the carpet stays damp for ages if it gets wet.

There's two blue relays in that location and sometimes swapping one for the other can help improve reliability.

A few good websites for help and information are -

fq101.co.uk
evilution.co.uk
smartz.co.uk
smartmaniacs.co.uk


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is what I call bloody helpful, sorry Any, been away and not back to normal yet.   

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob

A huge thank you for that comprehensive and helpful response ( been btwn sites, hence the delay in my thanking you )

My Smartie is indeed an early (52) one with almond headlights. There is no damp issue with it as it's been roasting hot for the past 3 weeks, HOWEVER a few days ago I did have to battle a water bottle out from behind ....the passengers seat!!.... So your idea about the relays located there could well be the answer. I have tried starting it about 15 times now and every single time it's fired up fine!! 

I am now off to have a play behind the passengers seat.

Once again a huge thank you!,,

Andy


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Andy - thank you for your PM

In response to your question - the answer is yes you can push start your car as follows -

Ignition on and foot on brake

Release handbrake and holding gearstick forward in up/+ position

Release footbrake and press accelerator to the floor

Start rolling or get pusher to start pushing

As speed rises clutch should engage and engine fire up


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks  

I suspected it was possible but it's nice to a definitive answer. I will not feel too nervous about taking it out and about for the rest of my holiday.

It's snippets like this that make this forum SO worthwhile and, in my view, worth every penny!

Andy


----------

